# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  صور لآثار الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أرجوان

**     **     **     **     **     **     **     **   ***      مفتاح الكعبة المشرفة        موقع معركة بدر          سيف وقوس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم       اسطوانة زجاجية مغلقة الطرفين تحتوي على   شعرات من شعر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   توجد في جامع عصمان في مدينة بنغازي في   ليبيا ، ويحتفظ بهذه الاسطوانة في صندوق   موشى بالمخمل، ويحفظ الصندوق في غرفة تقع   بالطابق العلوي، ولا يتم إخراجها إلا في مناسبة   المولد النبوي أو عند حضور أحد كبار الزوار                       صورة لما لم يشاهده الا  0.1 % فقط من المسلمين وهو قبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمسجد  النبوي بالمدينة المنورة          سيف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم           سيوف بعض الخلفاء الراشدين   عفان الذى قتل و هو يقرأ فيه وصحائف ادريس   وصحف موسى والزبور                  *

----------


## أرجوان

مصحف الخليفة عثمان بن عفان الذى قتل و هو   *يقرأ فيه( على صفحاته سقط دم الخليفة، عند*   *قوله تعالى: فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع*   *العليم) مخطوطة طشقند*     **    *نسخة نادرة من الصحائف المنسوبة إلى إدريس*   *النبى الذى عرف عند المصريين القدماء باسم*   *(**اخنوخ)*   *وعند اليونان باسم (هرمس) وهذه*   *المخطوطة النادرة محفوظة حالياً بمكتبة الجامعة*   *الأمريكية ببيروت*    **    *نسخة نادرة من كتاب الزبور محفوظة بمكتبة*   *المعهد الدينى بسموحة - الاسكندرية*     **    *الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة صحف موسى*   *المحفوظة حالياً بمكتبة المعهد الدينى/*   *الاسكندرية، ضمن مجموعة تشمل أيضاً على*   *كتاب الزبور*      **    *الصفحة الأولى من مخطوطة صحف موسى*   *المحفوظة حالياً بمكتبة جامعة القاهرة*       *صور غار ثور*    **     **     **      **     **    *غار حراء *  ** *     ومع صور اخرى من آثار الكعبة وأيضا صور من   مقتنيات الرسول الكريم   وهذه الأشياء موجوده فى متحف طوبى كابى   باسطنبول                                                                              *

----------


## أرجوان

صور من المتحف الإسلامي بإستانبول

----------


## أبو أيمن المصري

*الكثير من الصور تحتاج لتعليق عليها لبيان صحتها أو عدمها يا أخي الفاضل
لكن الصورة المزعومة لقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تصح إطلاقًا، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ارتفاع القبر فوق الشبر
والصورة المزعومة هذه هي صورة ضريح جلال الدين الرومي، وهو أحد الصوفية!! وهو الذي أنشأ الطريقة المولوية في تركيا
وكذلك كما قلت كثير من الصور تحتاج لتعليق عليها
وكنت أرجو منك بارك الله فيك قبل نشر الصور أن تتثبت منها أولاً
جزاك الله خيرًا*

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

ايميل وصلني منذ قليل جزى الله راسله خيراً    حقيقة الصورة المزعومة لقبر الرسول صلى الله عليهوسلم  قبل أن نبدأ هذه هي الصورة      إنتشرت هذه الصورة في الأنترنت ... وعبر المجموعات البريدية .. تحت مسمى قبر الرسول ... ولكن في الحقيقه هذا ليس قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ... فالرسول عليه السلام لم يوضع في تابوت بل دفن في لحد تحت الأرض في غرفة عائشة رضي الله عنها في المسجد النبوي .. ثانيا : قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. قد صب عليه الرصاص في زمن نور الدين زنكي ... ولايمكن أن يفتح عنه أو تؤخذ له صورة . ثالثا : من زار المسجد النبوي يعرف أن هذه الصورة لاتمت له بصله ... فجدران المسجد النبوي يغلب عليها الون الأخضر . وقد وضع على قبر الرسول عليه السلام ... حاجز خشبي .. بالونين الأخضر والذهبي .. ولايمكن النظر له إلا من خلال ثقوب في ذلك الحاجز .. هذا القبر هو لأحد علماء الشيعة ... ولكن بعض ضعفاء النفوس نشرها على أنها صورة لقبر الرسول .. والله المستعان    لـكـل مـن يـهـمـه الأمـر  لاتتردد في نشر هذه الصورة مع التوضيح ... لكل من تعرفه ..ولعلالكثيرين منكم قد رآها وشاهدها في مكان ماوقد قام الكثيرون في بلاد المسلمينبتعليقها في منازلهم ومجالسهم للتبرك بها ( والعياذ بالله( وقد انتشرت هذهالصورة منذ فترة طويلة في الإنترنت بشكل كبيروحقيقة الأمر أن هذه الصورة ليستلقبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ويخشى على من يزعم ذلك من الكذب والبهتان العظيمما هي حقيقة الصورة ..؟؟هذه الصورة هيلقبر) جلال الدين الرومي(وهو أحد الصوفيين المشهورين ،قد أنشأ الطريقة المولوية في تركياوقد توفي "جلال الدين الرومي" في ( 5 منجمادى الآخرة 672 هـ ) الموافق ( 17 من ديسمبر 1273م ) عن عمر بلغ نحو سبعينعامًاودُفن في ضريحه المعروف في"قونية"في تلك التكيةالتي أنشأها لتكون بيتًا للصوفية، والتي تُعد من أنفس العمائر وأكثرها زخرفهوثرياتها الثمينة.  وقد كتب على القبر بيت من الشعر يخاطب به جلال الدينالرومي زائره قائلا :-  يا من تبحث عن مرقدنا بعدشدِّ الرحال .... قبرنا يا هذا في صدور العارفين من الرجالوحتى تكتمل الصورةهذه بعضالصور لذات القبر من زوايا أخرى            هل هذه صورة قبر الرسول   السؤال:انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة في المنتديات وعلى البريدالإلكتروني صورة مزعومة لقبر الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأغضبني جداً ما رأيت،وأخذت أبحث في الإنترنت لموقع معروف لكي أرد عليهم بطريقة صحيحة، وعند بحثي فوجئتبالكثير من المنتديات التي طرحت الصورة والأعضاء يصدقون أنها صحيحة، ومنهم منقال:إنه أول مرة يراها، وأنا أعلم أنها ليست لقبر الرسول -عليه أفضل الصلاةوالسلام- فما حكمكم على ذلك؟الجواب:الحمد لله، والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد: فإن هذه الصورة –المزعومة لقبرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا صلة لها بالواقع، وكذبها واضح للعيان يراه كل من قامبزيارة لمسجد رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالمدينة النبوية؛ فقد دُفِن رسولالله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم أبو بكر الصديق، ثم الفاروق عمر –رضي الله عنهماوأرضاهما- في حجرة أم المؤمنين عائشة –رضي الله عنها-.  وبيت عائشة –رضي اللهعنها- كانت مساحته من الحجرة إلى الباب نحواً من ستة أذرع أو سبعة، وعرضه بينالثمانية والتسعة، وارتفاع سقفه بقدر قامة الإنسان، وكان بابه جهة المسجد، أي غربيالحجرة. وروي أن هذا البيت الذي فيه القبور الشريفة مربع مبني بحجارة سُودٍوقَصَّةٍ (أي جص)، الذي يلي القبلة منه أطول، والشرقي والغربي سواء، والشماليأنقصها ، وله باب في جهته الشمالية، وهو مسدود بحجارة سود وقصة. ثم بنى عمر بنعبد العزيز –رحمه الله- سنة ست وثمانين جداراً مُخَمَّساً حول الحجرة، الضلعالشمالي منه على شكل مثلث، وأحاط الحجرة به، ولم يجعل له باباً حماية للقبر النبويالشريف. وصفة القبور الشريفة داخل الحجرة: قبر النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمامها إلى القبلة مُقدَّماً، ثم قبر أبي بكر حِذَاءَ منكبي رسول الله –صلى اللهعليه وسلم- ثم قبر عمر –رضي الله عنه- حذاء منكبي أبي بكر –رضي الله عنه-. وكانتمُسَنَّمةً، أي مرتفعة عن الأرض بمقدار شبر (فقط)، مبطوحة ببطحاء العَرْصَةالحمراء، أي مفروشة بحصى من بطحاء (العَرْصَة) وهي المكان الذي يقع غربيَّ واديالعقيق في سفوح "جَمَّاءِ أُمِّ خالد" الشمالية، حيث تقع اليوم "الجامعةالإسلامية"، وكانت بطحاؤها نظيفة حمراء. وورد أنهم غسلوا ما جلبوه منها قبل أنيفرشوه على القبور الثلاثة الشريفة [انتهى ملخصاً من وفاء الوفاللسمهودي[.المجيب د. عبد العزيز بن عبد الفتاح القارئعميد كلية القرآنفي الجامعة الإسلامية سابقاموقع الإسلام اليوم  http://www.islamtoday.net/questions...nt.cfm?id=94085

----------


## hussain4x

أنا رأيت قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه ... وهو تراب لا يرتفع عن الأرض أكثر من شبر واحد بالكثير

----------


## أرجوان

> *الكثير من الصور تحتاج لتعليق عليها لبيان صحتها أو عدمها يا أخي الفاضل*  *لكن الصورة المزعومة لقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تصح إطلاقًا، فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ارتفاع القبر فوق الشبر* *والصورة المزعومة هذه هي صورة ضريح جلال الدين الرومي، وهو أحد الصوفية!! وهو الذي أنشأ الطريقة المولوية في تركيا* *وكذلك كما قلت كثير من الصور تحتاج لتعليق عليها* *وكنت أرجو منك بارك الله فيك قبل نشر الصور أن تتثبت منها أولاً*  *جزاك الله خيرًا*

 نُقِِِلَ الموضوع كما هو أي لا أملك أيُّ تفاصيل مشكور على التنبيه سأعمل بنصيحتك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أرجوان

> ايميل وصلني منذ قليل جزى الله راسله خيراً    حقيقة الصورة المزعومة لقبر الرسول صلى الله عليهوسلم  قبل أن نبدأ هذه هي الصورة      إنتشرت هذه الصورة في الأنترنت ... وعبر المجموعات البريدية .. تحت مسمى قبر الرسول ... ولكن في الحقيقه هذا ليس قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ... فالرسول عليه السلام لم يوضع في تابوت بل دفن في لحد تحت الأرض في غرفة عائشة رضي الله عنها في المسجد النبوي .. ثانيا : قبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام .. قد صب عليه الرصاص في زمن نور الدين زنكي ... ولايمكن أن يفتح عنه أو تؤخذ له صورة . ثالثا : من زار المسجد النبوي يعرف أن هذه الصورة لاتمت له بصله ... فجدران المسجد النبوي يغلب عليها الون الأخضر . وقد وضع على قبر الرسول عليه السلام ... حاجز خشبي .. بالونين الأخضر والذهبي .. ولايمكن النظر له إلا من خلال ثقوب في ذلك الحاجز .. هذا القبر هو لأحد علماء الشيعة ... ولكن بعض ضعفاء النفوس نشرها على أنها صورة لقبر الرسول .. والله المستعان          لـكـل مـن يـهـمـه الأمـر  لاتتردد في نشر هذه الصورة مع التوضيح ... لكل من تعرفه ..ولعلالكثيرين منكم قد رآها وشاهدها في مكان ماوقد قام الكثيرون في بلاد المسلمينبتعليقها في منازلهم ومجالسهم للتبرك بها ( والعياذ بالله( وقد انتشرت هذهالصورة منذ فترة طويلة في الإنترنت بشكل كبيروحقيقة الأمر أن هذه الصورة ليستلقبر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ويخشى على من يزعم ذلك من الكذب والبهتان العظيمما هي حقيقة الصورة ..؟؟هذه الصورة هيلقبر) جلال الدين الرومي(وهو أحد الصوفيين المشهورين ،قد أنشأ الطريقة المولوية في تركياوقد توفي "جلال الدين الرومي" في ( 5 منجمادى الآخرة 672 هـ ) الموافق ( 17 من ديسمبر 1273م ) عن عمر بلغ نحو سبعينعامًاودُفن في ضريحه المعروف في"قونية"في تلك التكيةالتي أنشأها لتكون بيتًا للصوفية، والتي تُعد من أنفس العمائر وأكثرها زخرفهوثرياتها الثمينة.  وقد كتب على القبر بيت من الشعر يخاطب به جلال الدينالرومي زائره قائلا :-  يا من تبحث عن مرقدنا بعدشدِّ الرحال .... قبرنا يا هذا في صدور العارفين من الرجالوحتى تكتمل الصورةهذه بعضالصور لذات القبر من زوايا أخرى            هل هذه صورة قبر الرسول   السؤال:انتشرت في الآونة الأخيرة في المنتديات وعلى البريدالإلكتروني صورة مزعومة لقبر الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأغضبني جداً ما رأيت،وأخذت أبحث في الإنترنت لموقع معروف لكي أرد عليهم بطريقة صحيحة، وعند بحثي فوجئتبالكثير من المنتديات التي طرحت الصورة والأعضاء يصدقون أنها صحيحة، ومنهم منقال:إنه أول مرة يراها، وأنا أعلم أنها ليست لقبر الرسول -عليه أفضل الصلاةوالسلام- فما حكمكم على ذلك؟الجواب:الحمد لله، والصلاةوالسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، وبعد: فإن هذه الصورة –المزعومة لقبرالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا صلة لها بالواقع، وكذبها واضح للعيان يراه كل من قامبزيارة لمسجد رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- بالمدينة النبوية؛ فقد دُفِن رسولالله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم أبو بكر الصديق، ثم الفاروق عمر –رضي الله عنهماوأرضاهما- في حجرة أم المؤمنين عائشة –رضي الله عنها-.  وبيت عائشة –رضي اللهعنها- كانت مساحته من الحجرة إلى الباب نحواً من ستة أذرع أو سبعة، وعرضه بينالثمانية والتسعة، وارتفاع سقفه بقدر قامة الإنسان، وكان بابه جهة المسجد، أي غربيالحجرة. وروي أن هذا البيت الذي فيه القبور الشريفة مربع مبني بحجارة سُودٍوقَصَّةٍ (أي جص)، الذي يلي القبلة منه أطول، والشرقي والغربي سواء، والشماليأنقصها ، وله باب في جهته الشمالية، وهو مسدود بحجارة سود وقصة. ثم بنى عمر بنعبد العزيز –رحمه الله- سنة ست وثمانين جداراً مُخَمَّساً حول الحجرة، الضلعالشمالي منه على شكل مثلث، وأحاط الحجرة به، ولم يجعل له باباً حماية للقبر النبويالشريف. وصفة القبور الشريفة داخل الحجرة: قبر النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمامها إلى القبلة مُقدَّماً، ثم قبر أبي بكر حِذَاءَ منكبي رسول الله –صلى اللهعليه وسلم- ثم قبر عمر –رضي الله عنه- حذاء منكبي أبي بكر –رضي الله عنه-. وكانتمُسَنَّمةً، أي مرتفعة عن الأرض بمقدار شبر (فقط)، مبطوحة ببطحاء العَرْصَةالحمراء، أي مفروشة بحصى من بطحاء (العَرْصَة) وهي المكان الذي يقع غربيَّ واديالعقيق في سفوح "جَمَّاءِ أُمِّ خالد" الشمالية، حيث تقع اليوم "الجامعةالإسلامية"، وكانت بطحاؤها نظيفة حمراء. وورد أنهم غسلوا ما جلبوه منها قبل أنيفرشوه على القبور الثلاثة الشريفة [انتهى ملخصاً من وفاء الوفاللسمهودي[.المجيب د. عبد العزيز بن عبد الفتاح القارئعميد كلية القرآنفي الجامعة الإسلامية سابقاموقع الإسلام اليوم  http://www.islamtoday.net/questions...nt.cfm?id=94085

 شكراً جزيلاً على الإيضاح  جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## الشقيان

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## أرجوان

> أنا رأيت قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبيه ... وهو تراب لا يرتفع عن الأرض أكثر من شبر واحد بالكثير

 شكرا لنقلك ما رأيت

----------


## أرجوان

> يعطيكم العافيه

 و يعافيك يارب شرف لي أن تكون أول مشاركه لك في موضوعي

----------


## الشقيان

> و يعافيك يارب شرف لي أن تكون أول مشاركه لك في موضوعي

     
ارجوان    :A011:

----------

